# Serious Question - Reapplying for Apprenticeship After Quitting (Reason Why Inside)



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

re-apply at JATC, talk to training director if need be. i don't see a problem with saying your leaving because of pay, you might also say i want to learn a trade for reliable employment and for a more challenging career. don't worry about the fact that you quit. if that's one of the worst decision you ever make in life your gonna die very happy


----------



## merlin199 (Dec 11, 2017)

Thank you. What are the chances of them taking me back? I'm assuming I'll atleast have to reapply and take my aptitude test again which is no big deal but do you think they'll tell me to take a hike because I quit the way I did (no notice). I appreciate the advice. Wish me luck on this.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

i think your chances depend on the work outlook and the available applicants but probably good especially if your former co-workers thought well of you while you were there. i don't see you quitting being a deal breaker at all. you don't need luck. go work hard and learn, whether you get in or not and you'll do great either way


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

how did you get the question mark to appear next to the title?


----------



## merlin199 (Dec 11, 2017)

Ok, thanks. Even if I don't get in right away I hope they at least have me working with one of their contractors. Well... enough assuming & hoping. All I can do now is go down there and ask. 

When I made the thread look a little below you and you will see different icons you can put next to your title. Including 'no icon', a question mark, an exclamation mark, a smiley face, and a few other ones that I can't remember. Just scroll down a little bit BEFORE you actually post the thread. It'll be next to the title of your thread.


----------



## merlin199 (Dec 11, 2017)

Hi wiresmith. Do you know how to edit post?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

When you screw up, there's really no other more effective way to beg for mercy than putting your face in front of the face of the person with whom you require forgiveness. 

Here's what I'd do: Call the hall and ask for the name of the apprenticeship coordinator from whoever answers the phone and inquire what hours he normally keeps.
Next: Drive your back side down to the hall, ask for the guy by name, and go back to see him. No explaining required between you and the lady at the front if you have his name, you see. 

It will be uncomfortable as hell, but that's absolutely what you need to do if you want any chance at all.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Lighten up Francis! Don't be so scared to speak openly about this. 

Yes, bad decision. BUT Not bad like, I decided to join a gang, tattoo a swastika between my eyes, and go on a tri state killing spree. Bad like, young and somewhat undependable. Lots of people deal with depression. 

You don't have to explain yourself to the administrative people, you just have to ask them to speak to the training director so you can explain the circumstances when you quit and see about returning. If they pry about what happened just tell them the details are personal and you'd prefer to just discuss it with the training director. 

Your best bet is to apologize, explain the reason for the quit, explain that you've got some treatment for the depression and that it won't happen again. (You did get some treatment, right?) 

No need to go into too much detail, just say you were dealing with a bout of depression, you didn't know how to handle it at the time, you got some treatment, and you're doing fine now. Most people have either dealt with it themselves at some point in their life or have a friend or family member that does. 

It's also fine to mention that you realized after the fact and in the months since what a great opportunity you messed up by quitting. To me, this shows me that you've grown up some and at least you appreciate the opportunity now. I can't even explain how important that is to an employer that has to deal with the young and clueless. 

If a person has a good job but wants a better job, that makes them a good candidate. It shows you're at least capable of getting and holding a decent job. Everyone works for the money, that's what you're supposed to work for. (Anyone says they don't - would you keep showing up every day if they stopped paying you tomorrow? No, you would not, you'd go find a job that pays.) I can trust someone if money is their motivation, I can understand that. 

If they say there's nothing they can do, I'd ask if I can come back in a few months and ask again. Whether or not they say that's OK, I'd come back in six months or a year, and ask them to reconsider. That will show them you've held a job for a while and you really want back in.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd think you'd have to start all over again but begging forgiveness at the hall is a good start, it just may pay off.

Think of a great answer to: "why should we take a chance on you this time?"


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Dude, depression can be a very serious issue to deal with. It takes many forms, comes and goes, gets better, then completely turns around on you. 
I would suggest getting some form of therapy or head shrinking before you make any more "mistakes" in your life journey. 
Be wary of "professional pill pushers" Talking, and understanding the underlying causes is a good first step. I know it costs money, but there are pro-bono pros out there, find one through the County healthcare facilities, or a "hot line" until you can afford a private practitioner. 
The union will work with you afterward. Take care of yourself first.


----------



## merlin199 (Dec 11, 2017)

Thank you everyone. The outcome was good.


----------

